# Is UPS out of line with shipping charges?



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I just went to UPS to check out shipping charges from Iowa to S. Dakota which is about 1 state over on a Zinger Winger I have for sale. They wanted to charge me $114 for standard ground (cheapest). I was actually po'd about this and I felt it was way out of line. The excuse was that it took up more room in the truck. I have had a couple of other bad experiences with UPS and am considering using someone else like Fedex. Are any of you RTF'ers having trouble with UPS?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I will never use UPS and hate it when I receive deliveries via UPS. I have had more times than not that UPS delivers to incorrect address. They are unable to track the shipment, even though you have a tracking number and they know which truck it is on.

I have not had a problem with Fedex, so I always use them. 

I would think the rates should be based on size/weight, but $114 shipping seems very high, since the winger is basically flat.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Try Spee-Dee. If I ever need to ship anything in the upper Midwest, they're the only ones that get my business, big or small package. Excellent rates and super fast shipping.
http://www.speedeedelivery.com/rates.html


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I ship GU's all the time for about $30 with FedEx Gorund.......


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I just called Fed Ex and the same package going to the same place:

UPS= $114
Fed Ex= $39

WOW!!! big difference. I will never use UPS again if I can help it!


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

What can brown do for you? LOL





not a darn thing.....bahahahaha


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Are you going through actual UPS, or one of those UPS Stores (not run by UPS, and the upcharge is ridiculous)?


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I ship GU's all the time for about $30 with FedEx Gorund.......


Cory
I didn't know you were a dealer for GU's! Now I know why your always promoting them!
Warren Price


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Try Spee-Dee they are excellent in the midwest states


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I checked SpeeDee but unfortunately they didn't deliver to the area I was shipping to.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> Are you going through actual UPS, or one of those UPS Stores (not run by UPS, and the upcharge is ridiculous)?


I didn't know there was a difference?


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't make sense out of their fees. Its like the airlines....$500 dollars for a ticket, but if you drive 60 miles to the next town, its $79??? Must depend on if you're near a hub, or secondary or tertiary depot. Good luck.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

seandcso75 said:


> I didn't know there was a difference?


There is. You can box it yourself then take it to your local UPS center...Not one of the pack and ship UPS store fronts.

I have a UPS account so I can ship stuff from my store and I can tell you that package shoulndn't cost more than 30 to 40 bucks.

Those pack and ship places are obviously up charging which I would believe is how they make their money.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

UPS store vs. UPS center = big difference. If you know anyone who has a legitimate business, have them ship for you using UPS, a lil cheaper than FedEx residential.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

How big is this thing? Dimension wise? MOst shipping companies will either charge you actual poundage or dimensional weight.. Which ever comes out higher is what you get charged. Length X width X height / 194. 

You could have a box that weighs 5 pounds but its dim weight comes out at 40.. now you will pay the higher charge. 

I used to work for Fedex.. Just my .02 on this subject and a little more info for some people who may need to ship a larger lightwight package.


----------

